# Follow-up Flags/Tasks/Reminders PLEASE HELP!



## MacSupport (Apr 8, 2005)

Hello,

If I send a client a flagged message, is there any way I can set it up where a reminder (task) will pop up on *their* email program a few days later to follow-up with my request? Will this work from Entourage to Entourage? How about from Entourage to Outlook? Hope this doesn't sound too confusing. I have been doing research all morning to no avail! 

Thanks everyone!
Kat
26 yr old female/Chicago

:4-dontkno


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

Welcome to TSF.

This was for Office 2003 - but may also apply to Office 2004.
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/assistance/HP030704241033.aspx​
I think what they are saying is flag the contact, not the message.

I use the Apple mail - will give it a try later in the day...


----------



## MacSupport (Apr 8, 2005)

hmm...I'm still a little confused. Is this for Entourage? And will the reminder pop up on the other person's computer, or just mine? I need it to pop up on theirs.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

This was written for Outlook - and I am going to try it on my Entourage in a few minutes.

From the description, it looks like if you flag the message, it is for yourself (not what you want) and if you flag the contact - you will be setting the "timer" for the recipient (what you want.)

Should have an answer in a short time - I am going to set up a test account on my machine. I need to know this anyway....


----------



## MacSupport (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks so much!
I'll be waiting with anticipation!

~K


----------



## MacSupport (Apr 8, 2005)

Oh, and this might sound a little stupid, but how do I flag a contact for a follow-up? Not just flagging the client on my address book.


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

Does not seem to be obvious - do you know how to use the TSF PM?

If you pm me (give me your email address), I could send you a flagged message via my Entourage. On my machine, I have Office X. On my other client machines - I have installed Office 2004 - but they all look the same.

Good ol Microsoft instructions!


----------



## MacSupport (Apr 8, 2005)

Sent you a pm with my email addy. Thanks!


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

You Got Mail. Hope it works - I set it for 13:15, today.


----------



## MacSupport (Apr 8, 2005)

Nothing has worked so far. Anyone else have any ideas?

Thanks again Yee!


----------



## appleswitch (Apr 10, 2005)

You can email them an iCal invite with alarms, They will click the iCla file, It will ask If they accept the invite, then It will remind them whenever you set it to.


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

Excellent idea for Mac users - not sure if it works for Windows users. Going to give it a try....

Thanks,


----------



## MacSupport (Apr 8, 2005)

Great idea, but when I try to email an ICal event, it tries to send it with Apple Mail and I use Entourage. Can I change it to use Entourage istead?

~K


----------

